# Have a jam and jelly question or 3



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

What is the difference in jelly and jam? I read in the blue Book that no pectin is used in jam. How does it thicken?

Which one is the easiest? I have over 5 gallons of mixed berries to do one or the other with.

Is it ok to mix blueberries with raspberries and blackberries?

I have tried jelly but have never gotten it to set. Always syrup. Could it be that I am not letting it boil to the point that it will not boil down when stirred? 


Thanks for any help here.


----------



## txcatlady (Sep 26, 2013)

Jam can be easier as you don't strain seeds out as in berries and you leave the bulk of peaches or strawberries. On jelly you primarily are using the juice and are working towards a clearer product. You have to boil the fruit to get the natural pectin out. I still use sure gel with mine. That being said, I made grape jelly a few years back and only boiled a few minutes and strained juice. Boiled juice for awhile. My jelly mad grape syrup and never set. I opened, boiled, added more sure gel and sugar. Never set. Wasted it all and eventually threw away. I read multiple recipes and followed sure gel directions exactly! I have made peach jam, strawberry preserves and berry jelly this year and they are so good. Waiting on grapes to ripen. Wish I could find some native, wild plum trees. They are the best. If you can buy blueberry jelly, then go for it. Try it out


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

So I can use pectin(sure gel) in jam also? I would really like to use the whole berry if possible.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Freyadog said:


> So I can use pectin(sure gel) in jam also? I would really like to use the whole berry if possible.


I use Certo ( http://www.kraftcanada.com/brands/certo ) and their recipes for making jams. The reason is because that is what my mom uses, my grandmothers used .. and everyone else I know that makes jams, use.

As long as I follow their instructions, my finished product is perfect.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Freyadog said:


> So I can use pectin(sure gel) in jam also? I would really like to use the whole berry if possible.


I use Ball's No-Sugar Pectin. I follow the instructions on the container and add an extra teaspoon to tablespoon to my batches. No real issue with my jams not setting.

When I used other pectins my jams were runny. I ended up mixing them with maple syrup to use with pancakes.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Try adding some lemon juice to the fruit while it's cooking and it may help, some pectins need acidity as well as sugar to set.

According to my late grandmother, dont double batch the recipes(never could figure out why), For reasons unknown to me, "double-batching" can sometimes contribute to failure.

I always had trouble getting jelly to set but as long as I followed grandmother's advice, it always made. I dont like messing with the pectin so I make the "Whole Fruit" preserves using only sugar and fruit.

___________________________




The way "I" make "Preserves-Jam" is to mash the fruit and sprinkle a layer of sugar over it then let it sit overnight. 

-Put the fruit/sugar into a pot that will hold at least twice the amount and then bring it to a boil. 

-Add about twice the amount of sugar as you have fruit then continue boiling until a smear on a cold plate sets to your liking.

If the smear doesn't set, add more sugar and bring it back to a boil, repeat until it sets.

Ladel the liquid into pre-heated jars to about an inch of head space, lid the jars and turn them upside down to cool.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Davarm said:


> According to my late grandmother, dont double batch the recipes(never could figure out why), For reasons unknown to me, "double-batching" can sometimes contribute to failure.


Because grandma knows best ... For I was told the same thing... :wave:


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Davarm said:


> Try adding some lemon juice to the fruit while it's cooking and it may help, some pectins need acidity as well as sugar to set.
> 
> According to my late grandmother, dont double batch the recipes(never could figure out why), For reasons unknown to me, "double-batching" can sometimes contribute to failure.
> 
> ...


Dave, do I leave this on the counter over night or do I refrigerate the first sugaring? 
B


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Freyadog said:


> Dave, do I leave this on the counter over night or do I refrigerate the first sugaring?
> B


I always just leave the raw sugared fruit in a covered container on a kitchen counter but if you'd feel better with it in the fridge dont think it would change the outcome any.

Really the only reason I let the fruit stand in the sugar overnight is to draw out enough liquid so it will boil witbhout burning the sugar or fruit. You could just add a little water instead of letting it sit overnight but you'd have to boil it out or add lots more sugar to get it to set.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*I`m no expert but some info on jam and jellies*

http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_07/jellyproblems.html
http://learningstore.uwex.edu/assets/pdfs/B2909.pdf


----------



## ladyhk13 (Nov 5, 2011)

Jams are super easy...mash your berries, boil them down with your sugar unless your are using sugar free pectin, add your pectin FYI pectin has a habit of foaming so if you add a teaspoon or so of butter to your berries before the pectin it won't foam much at all. There are directions included in the pectin box (I have found that the liquid is nicer than the powder but both work) and if you follow those your jam or jelly will come out perfectly. Jelly does take more work. As said by another person...NEVER double your batches. Follow quantities exactly.


----------

